# Condensate drain question



## Phatboy (Sep 30, 2007)

Is there any reason why I should not plumb my drain for my a/c unit into the drain for a bathroom sink that will be no more than a few feet away.  I would much prefer this over running another set of PVC outside, only to have a very soggy portion of lawn right out of my back door.

We live in louisiana, and it gets hot here, and very humid.  A/C units here can fill up a couple 5 gallon buckets a day.  Why couldnt all that go into the septic system instead of my lawn?


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 30, 2007)

Good point Logan:
Yes, you can put the condensate drain into the sink drain; It would be best to tap it in before the sink's P-trap. You could use a tailpiece that is designed for the kitchen sink with a dishwasher stub on the side of it. Then some clear plastic hose would do a fine job for you.
Glenn


----------



## Phatboy (Oct 3, 2007)

Awsome!  That is what I wanted to hear.  Thank you.

Im glad you dont charge for all this great info, cause I owe you one.


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Logan and Kim:
Glad to be of help, my friends. Now that I am on disability I get to help people all the time and am happy to do so. Any time we can help.....
Glenn


----------



## Phatboy (Oct 5, 2007)

I was wondering how you were online so much.  I feel ya on the disability thing.  Even as young as my wife and I are.  She is 60%, and I was just notified by the VA that im going to be  some??? percentage also.   I would say its free money, but Id rather not have the money, and not be hurt, than have the money and have bad knees.


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 9, 2007)

I am really happy Glenn needed another hobby. With my full time stuff, 2 boys and a new home to keep wife happy....ahhhhhhhhhgh.

Just kiddin, I think Glenn is doin a great job answering every ones questions....so good we leave him alone sometimes. 

We just love helping folks like youself out... The only payment needed is in stories told and questions asked.


----------

